# Livery between haslemere and godalming



## Jesstiggs1 (16 April 2014)

Hi everyone

I am moving to Surrey at the end of the month, so have know ideas of any yard around the area, so was hoping you could help

Im looking for grass/diy/assisted, between the areas above, biggest priorities for me, are good hacking, and nice people to hack with, and all year round grazing which must be heard grazing as he doesnt like to be left on his own for to long, so not to fussy.

If you have any ideas, id love to hear them


----------



## suzi (20 April 2014)

Little Burgate Farm
Puckshott
Woodside (think poss individual grazing)


----------



## MiaBella (29 April 2014)

Highly recommend this place, lovely set up and great atmosphere, hacking is brilliant - and has year round turnout. 
http://farmstables.webs.com/


----------



## karitaz (30 April 2014)

If you're still looking I currently have space for 1 on lovely private yard with 3 others in Haslemere. PM if you'd like any info.


----------



## GailC (10 May 2014)

Hi there, I'm interested to find out more about livery, i'm moving with my two quarter horses back from the USA next month and looking to find pasture and stables for them, probably keep one at grass and one in full livery. I'll go check online the sites mentioned above, i don't land back until first week of June, horses are still in 30 day quarantine   Nearly there though!  Thanks


----------



## Chichi (11 May 2014)

Gail, you may want to have a look at Southern schoolmasters in Chiddingfold as they do western riding and have quarter horses.They do not do grass livery though (even though it is mentioned on their website). Worth emailing Tina. Not many grass liveries in the area unfortunately. Good luck with your move.


----------



## GailC (11 May 2014)

thanks Tina, I don't have to have just grass, and i don't have to do only western !  They are just trail horses here in the USA, hope they are prepared for weather when they leave California ! Thanks for responding and letting me know.


----------



## Chichi (11 May 2014)

Tina is the lady running Southern schoolmasters not me! And it is also a dressage yard so not just western and quarter horses. I know the other yards mentioned as well, they are all different so it depends a bit what you are after in terms of grazing, hacking, facilities, help available and also where you are moving to. You can pm me if you have any questions. Your horses are in for a bit of a shock weather wise even though it isn't too bad at the moment.


----------

